# Pedal Pro panniers and waterproof cover - free to a good home



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2017)

If anyone is interested, I have a pair of unused panniers and the waterproof cover as shown below. 
(the rucksack element isn't available as I still use it - but the panniers fit to a bike rack independently without it).
Free to anyone who would like them if you could just pay p&p please.


----------



## helston90 (25 Apr 2017)

Yes please. Let me know how much for P&P and I'll PayPal details.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2017)

Okey doke. I'll get them into the office tomorrow and weigh them up and consult the PO!


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2017)

@helston90 - I am a numpty - forgot to bring them in with me to weigh and price up 
Apologies. I shall attempt to remember and put them in the car when I get home.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Apr 2017)

@helston90 - if you're still interested.
£4.92 RM 2nd class or £5.92 RM 2nd class signed for.


----------



## helston90 (27 Apr 2017)

Yes please, if you DM me your e-mail address can I Paypal it across to you?


----------

